# computer won't boot, no beeps



## huskrs75 (Oct 19, 2007)

Ok I am not as computer savy as I used to be but I can say I have done software troubleshooting when needed and pulled apart a CPU or 2. This one I have not needed to since bought a few years back. My problem started the other day when it seemed the computer went into sleep mode, I actually thought it was the monitor again which in the past had trouble. The lite was orange but I couldn't get the pc to wake so I shut it down holding the front button on the tower. I tried a few more times to turn it on, nothing but the "no signal" error on the monitor. Then I realized I didn't hear the usual booting up noise when it was powered on. I shut it back down, disconnected all the cables and opened up the tower. Nothing loose that was visible. I pulled a few cables out that were in reach and pushed them back in. I was going to remove the hd and other drives to get to the memory mods but after reading the manual it sounded like that would delete the dozens of pics and things on the hd(please correct me if I'm wrong). I ended up pulling them out working around all the mess of cable and things, then replaced them. I also pulled out the battery for 10 minutes and replaced. I plugged in the monitor and powered them up again. No change. The fans are blowing and everything lites up. No beeps. just power. I pulled out the memory mods again and powered on, as suggested in another post. Got the long beeps, not sure if that means anything. Please if anyone can give suggestions I would be very appreciative. I am so frustrated and I'm sure the husband is getting sick of my mess of computer parts all over the place. I am using my sons laptop to send this so I have at least some way of checking the net for info. This is the only communication I can really afford being so far away from home right now. My computer is the HP MediaCenter PC model m7060n. If you need other info, please let me know. Thanks a bunch for your time, 

:sigh:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Sounds like you have been doing a pretty god job of troubleshooting .. and thanks for the details .. all helps 
the only thing I haven't quite understood is just how much work this PC has done in terms of working hours .. you mention it hasn't been needed recently and the PC (a P4 3GHz using Microsoft Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 according to info I grabbed from the net) seems to be only a few years old.
Judging what you have said, that you get no video output (and NO BEEPS) but do get beeps when you have removed the memory, I am prone to believe that you can have one of 3 problems.
The first and most likely is that the motherboard "Northbridge" has failed and refuses to talk to the processor. I have seen similar problems like this "recover" by removing the power plug, removing the memory and then leaving for a few minutes. Replacing power plug, trying to power on which will fail due to lack of memory. Power off again replace the memory and then reboot. 
The second possibility is that your graphics card has failed. you can try to remove it (assuming that it's not actually built in) clean the edge contacts and try again 
or try an another VGA card to verify whether the card is faulty or not.
the third possibility is that your power supply will not support your PC due to "aging". Again substitution with a power supply as good as or better than the supply you are using is the only way to see whether this is the problem. 

Take a good look at your motherboard to see if you have any domed topped Capacitors .. this is possible due to the age of your board but unlikely if you have hardly used it .. but worth checking anyway.


----------



## huskrs75 (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions, I will try today to check those things out. Just to clear this up, we use the pc daily. I mean it goes on first thing in the morning, then off at nite. That probably isn't good but since we live out of the states currently, it's the best way we communicate with family over a 7 hour time difference. We did the same with our last computer but it lasted 6 years so I wasn't understanding this happening so abrubtly.


----------



## huskrs75 (Oct 19, 2007)

Ok I unplugged power and removed memory. Powered up, got long beeps. Powered down and reinstalled memory..no change. The graphics card is integrated so all I could think of was to take out the ATI graphics card from of my old computer and install it, same thing. "no imput signal" on the screen. This is so frustrating...is there a way I can connect the HD to my laptop and transfers the thousands of pics on there. That is the thing I'm most worried about. Or if you have any other suggestions, I'm willing to try. P.S. As I was typing this the pc shut off on its own if that mean anything.


----------



## alesana (Oct 20, 2007)

See if your CD/DVD Drive Tray opens up when you pull out the IDE Cable. (Really Wide, Proabably grey cable)

Pull out the cable and then power on the computer, and try to open the CD Tray.

And try to see if the CD Tray opens before you do that.

Pulling out the power cable to the HDD Dosent do anything, you could do that all day.

Did you have a power shortage or a storm before this happened?

It seems that if you left it on and the power went off then it might have shorted due to a power outage or storm and fried something.


----------



## huskrs75 (Oct 19, 2007)

Pulled the IDE from the cdrom, opens like it did before when connected. We haven't had any storms here so your guess is as good as mine. And there are only 2 cables connecting the HD to the systemboard right? The red and the IDE? I suppose that makes no difference, just checking that I connected it back up right after playing with everything else.


----------



## alesana (Oct 20, 2007)

Do you have another motherboard you can test?

Like take the current one out and put the new one in to test?


----------



## huskrs75 (Oct 19, 2007)

Um I've only got one from an old Gateway 400c, whichever that may be.


----------



## alesana (Oct 20, 2007)

Lol old but id still try it.

Just unplug everything from that motherboard and plug the old one in.

It shouldent take more than 10 mins. Just check and see if it makes it to the desktop.


----------



## huskrs75 (Oct 19, 2007)

I haven't been able to hook up the new hd to the old pc yet. The old hd connected with and IDE and the new one in much smaller thick red cable.


----------



## alesana (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh, its called SerialATA. If your old motherboard dosent have SATA I wouldent know what to say. I thought SATA HDD's had a IDE Hookup on them tho =/

All I can think of right now is a motherboard problem, may have been friend or damaged when you left. Cause if it was off when you came back then obviously something happened.

Overheated, shorted, etc. Im not sure.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

huskrs75 said:


> I was going to remove the hd and other drives to get to the memory mods but after reading the manual it sounded like that would delete the dozens of pics and things on the hd(please correct me if I'm wrong).


Removing the HD will not cause any damage to your personal data or any other data for that matter. Trying to boot to that drive when connected to another MB (as Alesana suggested) that doesn't have the same chipset could have some adverse affect on your OS however. 

If you are able to, I would try a different power supply. It has to be atleast equivilant to the power supply that is installed currently.



> I thought SATA HDD's had a IDE Hookup on them tho =/


HUH??? Some have both SATA and Molex pwer connections available, but AFAIK none have both SATA and IDE interface connections.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

there are USB to IDE/SATA adapters that you could use to connect the HDD to your Laptop .. They usually come with a power pack that plugs into the HDD so that you don't have to search for a supply cable. As Matt says above .. there are NO drives that have both IDE and SATA connectors .. only drives that have both types of power cable connectors, one that is Molex (4 pin) and a larger style SATA type connector that takes the SATA style power lead. Both these connectors are fed normally by a yellow wire, 2 black wires and a red wire .. 
as has been said before .. removing the HDD from your PC will not normally cause you to lose any data. Just treat it very carefully , don't knock it or drop it .. place it carefully on a non metallic surface whilst transferring your files.

The suggestion about connecting your HDD to another desktop style PC should be done with care .. only ever connect when you attach as a slave so that you don't try to "boot" from it .. unless it's a windows 98/Me installation which I gather yours is not .. also should the original OS be 98/Me ./.. and the drive being added is NTFS .. it won't see it .. 

I would suggest that your main priority is to hook up to a USB2.0 port using an appropriate adapter .. they do exist because I have one at my place of work .. if your laptop has a DVD writer ..back up to DVD's EVERYTHING that is important to you on the HDD.

Since your other PC is an old one .. don't try to use the power supply from it unless it's also a Pentium 4 supply .. Pentium 4 supplies have extra power connectors , the most important being a 4 pin connector that hooks up next to your processor. Usually has 2 black wires and 2 yellow wires and supplies the power to the processor .. failure to connect this can damage the motherboard.

If your old PC has USB connectors you could use that to backup your important files .. just remember that USB isn't as fast as using a drive inside your PC .. so be prepared for a slow transfer.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

alesana said:


> Lol old but id still try it.
> 
> Just unplug everything from that motherboard and plug the old one in.
> 
> It shouldent take more than 10 mins. Just check and see if it makes it to the desktop.


Nice idea but not very clever .,.. the OS will seize as soon as you try this because the hardware would be totally wrong .. in fact this could lead to more damage than good ..

should you wish to try this the next thing after swapping boards would be a re-installation or repair installation of windows to get the correct hardware installed. This of course would be followed by getting Windows activated again since after a major hardware change .. you need to reactivate. the other bad news is that should you have OEM Windows installation .. you need to buy another copy of windows .. 

just thought you might like to know what can of worms you are opening should you take this course of action .. :grin:

an added afterthought .. you're assuming that the motherboards are the same style too right?? what if one is an ATX and the other a Baby ATX.. sometimes they don't fit in the case...


----------



## huskrs75 (Oct 19, 2007)

Sorry I took so long to get back. I wasn't notified of any new replies so I kind of put off looking at my pc for awhile. I recently let a friend check it out with some hardware he has at work. He replaced most of my parts as well as trying them on other computers and he has come to the idea that it is my mb so I guess I will be trying to replace it. What is the best way to do this over the net? And would you suggest I replace it with an exact copy?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

an exact copy would be the easiest but also might be the most difficult since motherboards are always being "improved" and sold under new names / model numbers
try to see if you can track one down on e-bay .. but take care that you find someone to purchase from that you can trust


----------

